# Bluebonnet



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open is on hold due to rain delay and judges are sitting in the truck. 

Test started at 9:45am due to heavy fog. 23 dogs have ran before delay at 11:45am.

SM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Whatcha set up?*


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Anything happen of interest?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open callbacks to the land blind in the morning:

3,5,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,24,27,28,30,34,35,36,37,39,41,43,46,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,58,65,68,69,70,71


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

sinner said:


> Anything happen of interest?


Absolutely. While @ lunch with Clay & Chester during the storm, I learned the fine art of the eaaassssyy left cast.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

sinner said:


> Anything happen of interest?


Yeah, the wind blew out of the north 80% of the day when it was supposed to be out of the south. However that was only interesting if you ran during that 20% or were judging.

SM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

2nd series almost done.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

3, 5, 9, 10, 15, 16, 30, 36, 37, 43, 53, 64, 70, & 71 called back to The Third Series.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

3, 5, 9, 12, 15, 30, 36, & 70 called back to The Fourth Series.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 3, 5, 9, 10, 15, 16, 30, 36, 37, 43, 53, 64, 70, & 71 called back to The Third Series.


Number 12 Zoom is also back. 15 dogs, not 14.

Marty


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

8 dogs back to the 4th Series. Sorry I didn't get the numbers of all 8 dogs, but Zoom #12 and Dell #15 are back.

Marty

Awwww.... I see Jacob got all 8 numbers........thanks


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Number 12 Zoom is also back. 15 dogs, not 14.
> 
> Marty


Yeah, was in a hurry. Zoom turned in a great 3rd Series.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open results:

1st #3 Cash Mealman/Farmer
2nd #12 Zoom Carlisle/George
3rd #15 Dell Ritch/George
4th #30 Prime Howard/Trott
RJ #5 Catcher Brian/Farmer
JAMS #9 Tia Caire/Farmer #36 Norman Rosenblum/Farmer
#70 Fire Kammerer/Farmer

Congratulations to ALL!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind:

1,2,3,7,8,13,16,17,19,20,22,26,30,31,32,35,37,40,41,44

#13 will start in the morning.


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

amateur call backs for water blind 1 2 3 7 8 12 16 17 19 20 22 26 30 31 32 35 37 40 41 44


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey Cash! Congrats Dave Mealman & Danny Farmer.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Great job in The Fourth Series by Cash.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Carrie my dad and I are really excited

Steve


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1, 2, 3, 8, 16, 19, 26, 30, 31, 32, 35, 37, & 44 called back to The Fourth Series in The Am.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congrats Steve!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Cash Mealman for getting that "elusive WIN"! Way to go Cash, Dave, Steve and Danny!! Congrats to Carlisle's and Ritch's too.

Congrats to Seivert's and Rocker on the Am 3rd!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to John and Suzan Caire and Tia and Danny Farmer on Tia's second in the Am, handled by John. The placement qualifies Tia for the National Am!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to John and Suzan Caire and Tia and Danny Farmer on Tia's second in the Am, handled by John. The placement qualifies Tia for the National Am!



*Way to go guys!

Aaron*


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Amateur Placements:

1st #19 Pard/Clow
2nd # 16 Tia/Caire (Qualifies for National Am)
3rd # 26 Rocker/Seivert
4th #31 Norman/Rosenblum
RJ # 35 Comet/Honeycutt
JAMS # 1 Boomer/McCool #2 Morey/Rosenblum #3 Manu/Clow
#32 Arson/Clow #37 Catcher/Brian


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go Brad, Pard, Arson, and Manu


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Brad & Diane you are my heros (well the dogs & Trott also)
Way to go!


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to John and Suzan Caire and Tia and Danny Farmer on Tia's second in the Am, handled by John. The placement qualifies Tia for the National Am!


Congrats John & Suzan and all of team farmer. 

Thanks Ann and Bob


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Dave Seivert and Rocker on their Amateur 3rd!

Aaron*


----------

